# egg taking forever to hatch



## CrystalAg (Jul 6, 2010)

So I have my first nest of pigeon eggs hatching. One of the eggs hatched out just fine, no problems. Yesterday evening the other egg had a beak sticking out of it and that was it. This evening (~24 hours later) there's practically no progress. Everything I've ever read has said to not help, just leave it alone....but 24 hours seems like a really long time and I'm getting really anxious. I know the baby is still alive - it rocked when I checked on it today. Anyone have any personal experience to share on this one?


----------



## The_Dirteeone (Apr 18, 2010)

I dont know if this is the thing that experianced pigeon breeders would do,but I helped two babys hatch last week.They had extremely thick shells and like yours they were taking very long.I took a tooth pick and flaked away a little more shell,being careful to look for signs of blood.If you see blood stop ,and wait.I did this and both are growing very well a week later.Like I said some experienced people might disagree but it worked for me.


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

Well if you really think about it, it takes about 48 hours before the second egg is layed, so the eggs will hatch the order they were layed. I do help out the squab when its pipping out of the egg I put a drop of water in their beak and you will see how the chick is actually drinking the water, I do this till the chick start moving again, sometimes I moisten the eggs also to soften it a little bit. Some give the breeders a bath so that when they sit on the eggs the wet feathers moisten the eggs and help the chick break it easier.


----------

